# aires netherlands



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Just a quickie . Will be docking in calais at around 4 o clock.
Anyone know of aires on way to Assen after maybe 200- 250 miles.


Thanks


Dave P


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Gerhard (Boff) will, but he hasn't been around much recently??

Dave


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks Zeb


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

You could try the camperstop Europe site and try and download the info you need from there.

Don


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Suggest a couple of place names Dave, then I (or someone else with an Aires book) will be able to have a quick look and see if there are any nearby. 

Or have a look  >> here <<

I only just got this so have not looked at it in detail, but it seems a pretty good resource to me.

I'll leave you to look for something on your route. 

Dave


----------



## bess91 (Feb 8, 2006)

You could try www.campercontact.nl

Regards,
Maxine


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks all,
herself came from visiting her sister with camperstop 2007 but informative.


Cheers Dave P


----------



## ActiveCampers (Jun 17, 2005)

Gouda has one (5€) which is just special places in a car park. Safe enough but not a stunning location!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

We stayed at the Gouda aire last November, only 3 official spaces and right near the entrance so everything drives past you to get in and out of the carpark!
If you do stay then I would park down in the bottom corner where it is much quieter.
You might get lucky like us, the barriers were up when we left in the morning so it was free.

Otherwise do a search on the excellent >Campervriendlijk.nl< website.

Pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/affichaireE.php?Pays=PAYS-BAS List afew spots.

Don


----------



## Boff (May 10, 2005)

Hi,

sorry for the late reply, have been on a business trip.

Assen itself has an aire, in "Van Hobokenstraat". Or, at least, _had_, because I have heard from others that in August 2008 there had been construction works. Don't know the current status.

On route from Calais there would be one at the marina in Meppel, Westeinde 43. And - very new and not yet visited by me - in Zwolle, Turfmarkt.

Best Regards,
Gerhard


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thanks for popping up Boff

\\\\\\\\\\\\\best regards

Dave P


----------

